# Resonant Engineering Subs and Components Group Buy



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Here is your chance to get your hands on some great equipment from Resonant Engineering at very low prices...here is the link...http://www.caraudio.com/vb/showthread.php?t=84160&highlight=group+buy


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Rea the RE12 any good? That seems incredible 2 12s for less than $100. Anybody heard these in person what subs do they compare to


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm looking at the RE12 to replace my crapiobahn. I'd put 420RMS 1000 max to it if they are DVC. If single it'd be 300 RMS 600 MAX. Would that be alright?
Damn i just read they are 175 RMS 250MAX.... I don't think they would last long

But it's a profile amp so I might not be putting out as much as it says. Or could I wire to 8 ohm and be safe?


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

RE subs are very nice subs and will outlast and outperform all of the Circuit City, Best Buy, Frys Electronics, etc...subs out there. They dont take too much power to get the performance out of them, but dont let that be your deciding factor. Again, they are damn worth every penny, and then some. BTW that Profile amp doesnt put out its rated power, maybe 65-70% of that tops and only at 14.4V, so at 12V, your looking at 55% tops out of it. 

If your "fence post sitting" on these subs, I say get them for these ridiculous prices and test them for yourself. I am getting a pair of 8s to screw around with for my hunting Jeep.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I'm going to get a 12 then... If you think it can take it... And if not.. No biggy So I'm out 47 bucks..


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Damn! This thing is gonna end before my financial aid for school comes in! Ok, I might have to pull something out of my ass... Guys, I was gonna run an IDQ 12 with around 300 watts (2 ohm), but if these RE subs are a better buy, lemme know please so I can beg borrow or steal the ta-ching.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

captain_shrapnel said:


> Damn! This thing is gonna end before my financial aid for school comes in! Ok, I might have to pull something out of my ass... Guys, I was gonna run an IDQ 12 with around 300 watts (2 ohm), but if these RE subs are a better buy, lemme know please so I can beg borrow or steal the ta-ching.


Well an IDQ sub will outperform the RE sub any day of the week, but for the $$ these subs (RE) are def worth a try. You can always upgrade later
:thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Okay for you guys who know better than I do about RE products, i'm interested in buying their Component Set and (1) RE8. My question to you guys is, how good is their component set AND would their RE8 hit harder than the stock 8 inch sub in a Ford Expedition?


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> Okay for you guys who know better than I do about RE products, i'm interested in buying their Component Set and (1) RE8. My question to you guys is, how good is their component set AND would their RE8 hit harder than the stock 8 inch sub in a Ford Expedition?



Answer #1: The comp set is a decent setup for the $$. It will give you good quality.

Answer #2: For sure the RE sub will pound the stock crap....

You guys dont need to be a member of that forum, just call the RE phone number and order away!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I just hope it fits in the 1 cb. ft. box I got (sealed)... That's what they recomend I think.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> I just hope it fits in the 1 cb. ft. box I got (sealed)... That's what they recomend I think.


If the depth is a problem for you, you could build a spacer ring or actually a second baffle to fit over your existing one to extend the depth of the box.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I think I got a good 7 in's of depth.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

no shit hmmmm..... i want in on this, too good to pass up, probably will get 2 12's and and the comp. set. Good find :thumbup:


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Okay I already have a box that is 2 cuft without placement and plan on using that for the 2 re12. If I get a 500 watt amp will that be good or what size amp to me less power handling means less money on the amp. Ive been looking for a budget setup in my truck and I think I found one. What amp should I get a hifonics?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well the RE12s are 175 RMS and 250 watts max. So I'd base it off of that.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

scrappy said:


> Okay I already have a box that is 2 cuft without placement and plan on using that for the 2 re12. If I get a 500 watt amp will that be good or what size amp to me less power handling means less money on the amp. Ive been looking for a budget setup in my truck and I think I found one. What amp should I get a hifonics?


Those subs only come in 4ohm configuration, so that only leaves you the option of running them at 1 ohm final load or 4 ohm final load. You have two options when it comes to amps....either a monoblock amp that is stable to 1 ohm loads, a monoblock that will run around 400 watts at 4 ohms, or a 2 channel amp that is bridgeable at 4 ohms....the cheapest would prolly be the monoblock, but the 2 channel amp is nice because it has more than one use, so if you ever want to change your system around, your 2 channel amp could be used to run a set of comps instead, but budget wise, the monoblock will be cheaper to buy. Here are your wiring options with those subs:










And here are some amp recommendations (Hifonics): 
MONOBLOCKS
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=14111
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=13988

2 Channel Bridgeable
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=13113


Also check on www.thezeb.com for Autotek amps, they are having a great deal on amps at the moment:
http://www.thezeb.com/p-Autotek-SX-2200-2-Channel-Amplifier-100639.htm
The SS series is their entry line, and the SX is mid level and the MX top line...


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Okay thanks. I m not quite sure wich one to get. When looking at the retail sale price the mono seems like youre getting a better deal but like you said the two channel can be used for different purposes


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

AAAHHHH...This is an awesome deal. I was going to get Stromung exhaust instead of subs but now i shall rethink that.


----------



## HighRollerII (May 6, 2004)

The XXX6.5 $179 (pair)

is that the components?


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

HighRollerII said:


> The XXX6.5 $179 (pair)
> 
> is that the components?


 yes it is. I just ordered to RE12on Friday. On Monday Im ordering the amp probally the mono for 149.99. How do you guys think this will sound it will go into my suv. Im putting the amp in on of the back cargo areas that way when I need the whole back all I do is take out the box.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I have a 300 watt kenwood amp Im going to use for these instead. I hope these will be louder than my 12w3 Ihad in the same box. The local shop has never heard of theses subs and said a rockford p1 would have been better I sure hope not


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

not surprised they havent heard of them. RE is a diehard company, its not as well known to mainstream folk

curious, is it a crackerjack "local shop" (i.e. only audiobahn, some alpine, pioneer, clarion, blaupunkt(sp?))...or is it a reputable local shop (only one by me, sells Zapco, Butler, Genesis, Eclipse, Alpine, Focal, etc etc). theres a difference. the audiobahn/clarion/pioneer shops tend to be like best buy. their 15way 6x9's are the best sounding speakers ever!

whereas a good local shop will let you listen to a $5000 set of Focal Utopias in a McLaren F1 they have parked in the shop (yes, my local shop had one. i almost shit a brick. apparently, one guy who lives in marlboro (and also happens to own half the city) has 3 of them)



that 300w kenwood prob wont move those RE's much. save your money and buy a bigger/better amp


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Well I ran 2 jl 12w3 with it and it did okay bridged at four ohm. The RE sound okay a little tighter bass but not quite as loud. The shop sells alot of Rockford and Alpine with some DEI and Phoenix Gold. I wish a shop around here had anything near that but they dont. The amp is just temporary in my girlfreinds truck. Im trying to put all of my kicker stuff in my truck and start over on my car. But the subs are only 175 watts RMS so it wll do.


----------

